# Do I have gyno?



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey everyone ! Was wondering if you could help. I finished a lgd cycle and noticed my left nipple would hurt when pressed quite firmly. I don't notice it unless I physically press it . I have now started nolva . Week 1 40mg and now week 2 and week 3 will be 20mg. It doesn't get in the way of anything as I don't notice it unless pressed quite firmly. There's no itchiness and both my nipples look the same. However my fear is can it develop into something worse especially if I were to do future cycles .


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I doubt it.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

You doubt I have gyno or doubt it can develop into something worse?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I doubt you have gyno,


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah ok fair enough it does feel a bit firmer though than the other other nipple. You think that will go? Only noticed after the cycle.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean1995 said:


> Ah ok fair enough it does feel a bit firmer though than the other other nipple. You think that will go? Only noticed after the cycle.


 Is it a hard lump you can feel. Trust me, if it's gyno you will feel a lump behind or slightly to the side. No lump no gyno. Could be a strain in the area.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

See I'm not sure if it's a lump but I think I can feel something Hard underneath the nipple. It's really small though.


----------



## susanking (Feb 2, 2020)

agreed...



Sasnak said:


> Is it a hard lump you can feel. Trust me, if it's gyno you will feel a lump behind or slightly to the side. No lump no gyno. Could be a strain in the area.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

I can definitely feel something under the nipple maybe like a small lump . I think it could be an early stage of gyno. Can this develop into something worse . I am currently off cycle and on nolva . I also haven't got the other symptoms such as puffiness or itchiness ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean1995 said:


> I can definitely feel something under the nipple maybe like a small lump . I think it could be an early stage of gyno. Can this develop into something worse . I am currently off cycle and on nolva . I also haven't got the other symptoms such as puffiness or itchiness ?


 Nolva will stop it getting bigger if it is gyno. People think that just because their cycle has finished that they cannot develop gyno, not true. You'll need to keep an eye on it in the future. I developed a lump without any other symptoms such as puffiness well after I'd stopped using dbol. I'm unfamiliar with the compound you used but anything that can alter natural hormone levels can potentially cause gyno. If it is gyno it can be shrunk but it will always have potential to get bigger again unless you have it surgically removed


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Nolva will stop it getting bigger if it is gyno. People think that just because their cycle has finished that they cannot develop gyno, not true. You'll need to keep an eye on it in the future. I developed a lump without any other symptoms such as puffiness well after I'd stopped using dbol. I'm unfamiliar with the compound you used but anything that can alter natural hormone levels can potentially cause gyno. If it is gyno it can be shrunk but it will always have potential to get bigger again unless you have it surgically removed


 How long should I stay on nolva for? And also is it worth using on cycle support with sarms (rad -140) as I was planning a cycle in a month


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean1995 said:


> How long should I stay on nolva for? And also is it worth using on cycle support with sarms (rad -140) as I was planning a cycle in a month


 Not sure to be honest. My gyno was over 20 years ago before nolva was available. I've never been troubled by it since but I've not used dbol again. You'd probably be best advised to always run nolva on cycle but hopefully others will help.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Not sure to be honest. My gyno was over 20 years ago before nolva was available. I've never been troubled by it since but I've not used dbol again. You'd probably be best advised to always run nolva on cycle but hopefully others will help.


 I've been reading up on Raloxifene. Do you have any experience for this drug . Also it's been over month since the cycle and my nipple still looks the same tbh do you think it will get worse? Atm it doesn't bother me other that the slight pain when touched quite firmly?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean1995 said:


> Raloxifene


 Not used, I've not used nolva either. Evidently ralox is better but I suspect you are looking at ugl rather than pharma and I'd always prefer pharma. Nolva will stop gyno developing and reduce it if taken consistently


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

You seem very worried about this.

If its really bothering you that much make a doctors appointment and ask them, dont be afraid about admitting that you used gear, i told mine years ago and apparently its not uncommon for people to go to them with issues after a badly managed cycle. They wont tell the police.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Tonysco said:


> You seem very worried about this.
> 
> If its really bothering you that much make a doctors appointment and ask them, dont be afraid about admitting that you used gear, i told mine years ago and apparently its not uncommon for people to go to them with issues after a badly managed cycle. They wont tell the police.


 Thank you I think I might do that. I'm probably overthinking it tbh haha . What's the best way to go about booking an appointment ? Just be truthful maybe?


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Not used, I've not used nolva either. Evidently ralox is better but I suspect you are looking at ugl rather than pharma and I'd always prefer pharma. Nolva will stop gyno developing and reduce it if taken consistently


 Ah ok how did you reverse gyno? Surgery? See I don't think I need surgery as i can't see any difference in the nipple so I'm probably overthinking it !


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just because you don't have puffy nips doesn't mean it's not gyno. Puffiness is just another form of it (maybe prolactin based but not sure)

I just had 2 golf ball sized lumps removed from my chest and never had puffy nips....

Take nolva NOW at 20mg per day until it is shrunk to an unnoticeable size and make sure you run it on all future cycles. Either that or use a good dose of AI if using aromatisable compounds.

If you leave it alone it will get bigger over time. The bigger it gets the more sensitive it is and easier for it to grow more....sort it now before it gets any worse, trust me.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

anabolik said:


> Just because you don't have puffy nips doesn't mean it's not gyno. Puffiness is just another form of it (maybe prolactin based but not sure)
> 
> I just had 2 golf ball sized lumps removed from my chest and never had puffy nips....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice I'm on nolva now and the size of what I think is the lump is very small . Much smaller than a golf ball. Maybe like a pea but I'm currently on nolva . Should I order some more been on for 2 weeks. Or should I go to to ralox? Also for future cycles do you think it's best I use an ai even though I'm using a sarm (rad-140)


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Dean1995 said:


> Thank you I think I might do that. I'm probably overthinking it tbh haha . What's the best way to go about booking an appointment ? Just be truthful maybe?


 Well with my Gp i only need to ask for an appointment, if they ask what its about for you then just say is a men's issue and you don't feel comfortable telling them. They cant refuse you an appointment just because you wont tell the receptionist whats wrong. Or just make up any old excuse for needing to see the doctor.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Tonysco said:


> Well with my Gp i only need to ask for an appointment, if they ask what its about for you then just say is a men's issue and you don't feel comfortable telling them. They cant refuse you an appointment just because you wont tell the receptionist whats wrong. Or just make up any old excuse for needing to see the doctor.


 Thank you so much for the advice really appreciate it !


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Dean1995 said:


> Thanks for the advice I'm on nolva now and the size of what I think is the lump is very small . Much smaller than a golf ball. Maybe like a pea but I'm currently on nolva . Should I order some more been on for 2 weeks. Or should I go to to ralox? Also for future cycles do you think it's best I use an ai even though I'm using a sarm (rad-140)


 Do not use an AI with sarms as afaik they don't aromatise into estrogen so it will have no effect and maybe even crash your estrogen too low. If you're only using sarms then I'd stick with nolva as it will block your already circulating estrogen from attaching to the receptors in the breast.

Keep using the nolva for another few weeks as it takes time to shrink the gland. Once you're happy that it's shrunk enough you can come off as long as you're not using any sarms or aas. And if you're pcting obviously keep it in there until it's finished.

Good job you caught it early just make sure you keep an eagle eye on that f*cker because any chance it gets it will start to grow, and it can grow much faster than it takes to shrink back down. Mine was way past being able to shrink with nolva, I tried for months but was too far gone by then.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the help man! Just a quick thing. Once I've done nolva for another few weeks and stop . Do you think the lump can grow even whilst I'm not doing a sarm cycle. And when I do the next same cycle should I take 20mg from week 1 right to the end of the cycle and pct ?(eg 8 week cycle rake 20mg and keep taking for another 4 weeks after cycle for pct)


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Also what about ralox is it worth taking that?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean1995 said:


> Ah ok how did you reverse gyno?


 It slowly disappeared over a number of years in my case. Like I say, it was years ago.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah ok if you don't mind me asking . How big was your lump. Mine seems to be very small underneath my nipple so I'm hoping after the nolva it will start to go like yours did



anabolik said:


> Do not use an AI with sarms as afaik they don't aromatise into estrogen so it will have no effect and maybe even crash your estrogen too low. If you're only using sarms then I'd stick with nolva as it will block your already circulating estrogen from attaching to the receptors in the breast.
> 
> Keep using the nolva for another few weeks as it takes time to shrink the gland. Once you're happy that it's shrunk enough you can come off as long as you're not using any sarms or aas. And if you're pcting obviously keep it in there until it's finished.
> 
> Good job you caught it early just make sure you keep an eagle eye on that f*cker because any chance it gets it will start to grow, and it can grow much faster than it takes to shrink back down. Mine was way past being able to shrink with nolva, I tried for months but was too far gone by then.





Sasnak said:


> It slowly disappeared over a number of years in my case. Like I say, it was years ago.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean1995 said:


> How big was your lump


 A garden pea on one side and a petit poi on the other. In those days I was very lean so it was easy to feel and visible to an extent


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Dean1995 said:


> What's the best way to go about booking an appointment ? Just be truthful maybe?


 Sod bothering the doctor with self inflicted issues... 20mg nolva or 60mg ralox, a day for 8-12 weeks will sort the gyno.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

TERBO said:


> Sod bothering the doctor with self inflicted issues... 20mg nolva or 60mg ralox, a day for 8-12 weeks will sort the gyno.


 Brilliant I'm on nolva rn is it worth switching to ralox as I've heard it's better for gyno?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Dean1995 said:


> Brilliant I'm on nolva rn is it worth switching to ralox as I've heard it's better for gyno?


 Nothing wrong with nolva, but yes ralox is better for gyno.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

TERBO said:


> Nothing wrong with nolva, but yes ralox is better for gyno.


 See I'm running out of nolva soon so is it worth ordering more or should I just go straight to ralox?

Also I'm planning another sarn cycle (rad -140) in about a month . Should I keep using the serm up until then and keep using it during the next cycle?

I have also read that if there is a lump, nolva won't help and to go to letro? Is that true?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Dean1995 said:


> I have also read that if there is a lump, nolva won't help and to go to letro? Is that true?


 If you're out and can get ralox then swap over mate.

Personally I wouldn't start anything new cycle wise until gyno better.

Some gyno is past treatment so surgery is only option, but in most cases people just don't run the serm long enough.

Letro is a potent AI and apart from nuke your E2, it does nothing for gyno.


----------



## Dean1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

TERBO said:


> If you're out and can get ralox then swap over mate.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't start anything new cycle wise until gyno better.
> 
> ...


 Brilliant thanks for the advice mate


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

OK so let me say this because no one else talks about this either on forums on the net or whatever but...

I've got a bit of gyno on both sides and just thought "that's it nothing I can do about it" and they are definite lumps and they hurt a bit when you touch them.

Then I went right down to sub 200 test and within a few weeks they got smaller, softer and didn't hurt to touch. To be honest they seemed totally benign and you could barely tell they were there.

Then when I took the test back up ( I didn't feel great to be honest ) they got harder and a bit more painful again.

So....in my experience if you lower test your gyno will get better.

As with all these things YMMV.


----------



## Iridium (Mar 30, 2020)

Lingandrol made my nipples sensitive so you may have gyno, what dose did you run LGD4033 at?


----------

